# Tyco Control Center?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Fresh from the Market of Fleas...










$3

And yes. It came with the Porsche and part of a 240Z..

A good day.

Scott


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Score!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

nice! so what does it do?

--rick


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I never seen one of those before in person which is the Tyco Super Sound Computer Control Center. It would be interesting other than the sound part on what the "computer" part does for racing. I remember the later issue Tyco Race Computer Center from the late 1980s or early 1990s (black unit which reminded me of the old Aurora Data Race Center just smaller and more compact) but I never got to score a working example of which came with digital red LED readouts for the laps along with fueling options, etc. but no sound. They came in only certain sets high priced sets and used working examples were pretty hard to find. Nice score!


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

FullyLoaded said:


> I never seen one of those before in person which is the Tyco Super Sound Computer Control Center. It would be interesting other than the sound part on what the "computer" part does for racing. I remember the later issue Tyco Race Computer Center from the late 1980s or early 1990s (black unit which reminded me of the old Aurora Data Race Center just smaller and more compact) but I never got to score a working example of which came with digital red LED readouts for the laps along with fueling options, etc. but no sound. They came in only certain sets high priced sets and used working examples were pretty hard to find. Nice score!


Fullyloaded; let me know if you want a Tyco Computer Control center. i have a few of them and would part with one. I'll be sure it works perfectly if you're interested. Just make me an offer. feel free to email or PM.

Carlos


----------

